# went to the extended...



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Went to the extended up Big Cottonwood on Monday. Hiked all morning and did not even see a doe. It didn't help that every step sounded like you were stepping on a bag of potato chips due to the layer of crusty snow and frozen leaves. Was still beautiful and better than being at work. I hope to try a new spot every week until I find something.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Agreed it is still better than work. I am sure you'll get into some soon!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

A little advice if you want it, get at least 2 ridges away from any main trail and the does will start popping up.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't understand why some people get excited for snow on that place. Once it melts and refreezes, its all but impossible to hunt. Sure you can spot them, but you can kiss the stalk goodbye.
You are right though- its beats any day at work. There is always a chance, no matter what the conditions.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

Spent this morning up there looking for Elk and saw Deer, Deer and more Deer! I wish I had my Archery Buck tag this year! We saw roughly 25 deer. 3 bucks and one a shooter! Heard a few bugles really early but couldn't get on them before they moved out :? Oh well I still have some more time off this year :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

What elevation were all the deer?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> What elevation were all the deer?


15,000 feet :mrgreen:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I went to the perry area sat, wow loads of quads going everywhere. no out of bounds up there.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

littlebuck said:


> I went to the perry area sat, wow loads of quads going everywhere. no out of bounds up there.


do you mean they were off the trail? Was this lower on the WMA or up high on the mountain?


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

They were low, It is a little disheartening to hike up the STEEP hills to only have quads come flying by on an unapproved trail. The really sad thing was that the quads had bows strapped on. I had never been hunting down there before. A friend that has been going there for years took me and gave me some tips on where to go. nice area and we seen a few deer but no bucks. snow would help.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

that really is frustrating. Were you on the WMA. I wish the local law enforcement would do something about the trail situation up there because it seems like the access is kind of hard unless you have a quad and know your way around the gates and just dont care about the law. As usaul the law abiders lose and the ignorant nervy jack***es get ahead!


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

yes on the wma.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

The deer I saw were up around 9,000 and a bit higher. We did our hiking for the day to see them but there were lots once we did


----------

